# Bewegendes Foto



## dogigirl (13. Februar 2007)

Hallo!
Wollte mal fragen ob es im photoshop möglich ist ,ein Foto (z.B.von einem Hund) beweglich zu machen!
Zb:Hund bewegt den Kopf rauf und runter.
Und kann man auch musik dazu geben?


----------



## der_Jan (13. Februar 2007)

Naja, per animiertes GIF in Image Ready kannst du den Kopf auf und abbewegen, aber nixe Musik.


----------



## dogigirl (13. Februar 2007)

könntest du mir das bitte genauer erklären..
bin noch eine Null was photoshop betrifft!


----------



## McAce (13. Februar 2007)

Ich würde mich mit dem Problem eher an die Leute im Flash wenden

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/flash/

Dort bist du wirklich besser aufgehoben. 

McAce


----------

